# The Pro-ACNL (Anti-rant) Thread



## Nenya (Jun 8, 2017)

I like the rant thread, have read it, been amused by it, been annoyed by most of the same things,  and contributed to it, but I thought it would benefit me, and maybe others, to make this anti-rant thread. 

What things make you feel glad you play, amuse you, astonish you, etc? Anything...for instance.

+I saw a dragonfly land on a rock a couple of days ago! Never saw that before!

+I'm grateful that I can change almost anything in my town that I feel like changing. Like I have changed my paths three times (I know, tedious, but I am able to do it).

+I have been more fully exploring the QR codes and I'm astonished and delighted that there are so many talented and generous people who share their creations. (i.e. path codes especially right now, since that is what I am currently working on.) 

Anyone?


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 8, 2017)

I like the whole more options of pattern making, and sharing with the QR codes. It's really fluid and easy to pass those around the world. It's not region locked, so getting designs from someone in Japan is nice.

The amiibo update is really fun and addicting. I thinks it's a win win for both company and customers. It's unique and fits well in the game. I know it's technically a cash shop but it isn't invasive, and more like a side quest. I like the icon design of the meow coupons, kitty daruma. 

The cool thing too is that if you don't buy amiibos, the default RVs and Harvey's shop is pretty good on its own. Plus you can buy some region locked food items that you could never get before the update. (Yay)

I like the design of Main Street, and the happy home showcase.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Jun 8, 2017)

I just love how our villagers will sit on benches and we can sit with them, it's very fun!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 8, 2017)

I love how ACNL feels like such a personalized experience. Each character in the game is so alive and I love how they have their own designs and personalities. I love how you can become closer friends with villagers and they open up to you more and it's The Sweetest Thing.
I love the realistic feel to it (besides the whole talking villagers thing... and a couple other things haha), in that it follows real time if you don't time travel and you have to go slow and steady to grow your town. I think that's such a great charm because it's more like real life. You can't power through this game and beat it, because there is no "end" to the game. The open-ended gameplay makes you feel truly immersed in your town life and I love love love it!


----------



## ashubii (Jun 8, 2017)

Animal Crossing has been a great form of personal therapy for me! Even when I go on extended breaks from it, it gives me something relaxing to focus on when I'm really anxious or just having a bad spell. I love it for that reason most of all!


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Jun 9, 2017)

I love it for so many reasons. I love how much I can customize and really make it my own. Landscaping, room decorating, hybrid breeding my favorite color flowers, etc. There is just so much. When I'm not feeling creative there is more to do like fishing and bug catching to fill up the encyclopedia. There just seems to be something for every mood that I'm in and it is a great way to wind down after busy days. Seeing my favorite villagers dancing and whistling always puts a smile on my face too.


----------



## Nenya (Jun 9, 2017)

MonsterMaddie said:


> I love it for so many reasons. I love how much I can customize and really make it my own. Landscaping, room decorating, hybrid breeding my favorite color flowers, etc. There is just so much. When I'm not feeling creative there is more to do like fishing and bug catching to fill up the encyclopedia. There just seems to be something for every mood that I'm in and it is a great way to wind down after busy days. Seeing my favorite villagers dancing and whistling always puts a smile on my face too.



Yes, there is so much diversity, thank you. I love it, too!


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 9, 2017)

I love how it has helped as a distraction from my anxiety and depression a lot. I am also a writer so I love how easy it is to create a story with your own town. I love most of the special characters. Likr Isabelle and Sable are my favorites because they are so adorable. I also love how every villager is different regardless of their personality, like I notices how Candi and Cookie are peppy but Cookie is a lot sweeter. I also like how the villagers will be so sweet to you the longer you know them regardless of their personality. I know I may sound like a loser but its like making your own friends. Like Soleil is snooty and though she was extremely uptight at first, she is so sweet now and even gave me medicine, which is the first time I got it from someone who was not Uchi or Peppy.


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 9, 2017)

Currently, I'm in LOVE with the pompompurin set!!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 11, 2017)

I really loved the Beautiful Town Ordinance, that Nintendo listened to complaints about how watering flowers was so time consuming, and with the BTO, flowers never wilt.

But.. Nintendo gives with one hand and takes with the other.
As the time I save watering flowers, is now doubled, digging out the non-stop dropping of flowers by my mindless villagers.

I guess that ended up being a rant.
Sorry. 

When I find something I like, there's always a downside, that cancels out the good.


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 11, 2017)

I like how you have multiple options and not just one thing. It's also interesting to learn about characters stories and how cleverly implemented into the game they are. I like how also you receive letters from your parents which I just found cool mainly because we never actually meet the parents but it shows they support the characters decision.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2017)

I love a lot in the game, but one minor detail I love is the chimney smoke. No particular reason. I just like that it exists and that they puff out in shapes :33


----------



## casual.kyle (Jun 11, 2017)

Today I got 2 new fossils after a 2 week drought with nothing new, so I'm really happy.


----------



## fruitbroker (Jun 11, 2017)

i freaked out because a villager moved in named BENEDICT. as a huge fan of Sherlock, this was pretty great to see!


----------



## Voldecourt (Jun 11, 2017)

I love all the conversations villagers have with each other! They're always cute and funny. Also secret storage is a godsend.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

I love how there's a unicorn trotting around my town. ;D


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 11, 2017)

I love how sweet the villagers are as you get close with them. I also notice how the closer you get, the more likely they are to give you something nice and are less likely to move out which is good if you have villagers you really like. I am currently closest with Soleil and Mira and anytime I do something for them or even out of random they give me something nice. Like before I even discovered this forum I was looking for apples the longest and couldn't obtain them, and then Soleil randomly gives me an apple. I also love how you can design everything any way you want.


----------



## hestu (Jun 12, 2017)

Some of my favorite things would have to be how villagers are so different but they're all so sweet and lovable, and I also like that there are so many different ways to design your town?? That's super obvious I know, but I've never seen a town that likes quite like any other, and it makes me really happy because you can definitely tell what people enjoy aesthetically and how much work people put into their towns. Also hybrid flowers are the best and I love them, they make every town pop and I am so grateful for them lol. Also, handheld items like balloons are my favorite.


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw (Jun 12, 2017)

I there are so many things I love about the game. 
- How you are the MAYOR of a town filled with ANIMALS. My childhood dream was to be able to talk to animals.
- How you can customize your town so much, with flowers, bushes, qr codes.
- I love when villagers ask me to do stuff. Some people probably find it annoying but I like how it gives me thing to do each day. 
- Decorating houses. I love how many different bits of furniture there are. 
- I love how you can visit dream towns and get inspiration for your own town.
- I love when a villager moves into your town that you didn't know existed, and you fall in love with them
I just love the whole game in general, and how relaxing it is.


----------



## twopercentmilk (Jun 16, 2017)

A lot of people are ragging on how "lobotomized" some of the personalities are, but I honestly really like how sweet all of the villagers are on the inside even if they're rude in the beginning. 

This game is just so nice to play all the time, It feels so pleasant to just walk around town and revel in the atmosphere.

I like how with the beautiful town ordinance, villagers will put down flowers. It makes the villagers feel real, and I like having such an abundance of flowers.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 16, 2017)

I  love..........

When villagers sit on stumps.

The footprints my character makes, and how it sounds when you walk on snow or grass.

The music.

The different things eome of the furniture does. Like the watermelon breaking when you press A.

the excitement of catching a new bug or fish, and donating it to the museum.

Bee stings, scorpian and spider bites. A bit brutal, but I love that it was added to the game. It always makes me laugh when I try to out run a bee. Sometimes I win, sometimes I lose .Lol.

Eating a famous mushroom. Freaked me out the first time I ate one in someones dream town.

The dream suite. I love seeing others creativity.

Refurbishing is the best thing ever. You can really get creative with this feature.

Cosmo fan, crab clock, snow globe. So cute.


----------



## Nenya (Jun 16, 2017)

twopercentmilk said:


> A lot of people are ragging on how "lobotomized" some of the personalities are, but I honestly really like how sweet all of the villagers are on the inside even if they're rude in the beginning.
> 
> This game is just so nice to play all the time, It feels so pleasant to just walk around town and revel in the atmosphere.
> 
> I like how with the beautiful town ordinance, villagers will put down flowers. It makes the villagers feel real, and I like having such an abundance of flowers.



Thanks for posting this about the so-called "lobotomized" villagers. Yes, they say a lot of the same things, but practically every day I talk to most of them and they say some very unique stuff, too. I have screenshots (finally remembering to take them!) I have also finally learned when to "eavesdrop" on their conversations with one another. They are often hilarious! I love it when they include the mayor in them, too, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love awesome days like today!

1. It's raining! No watering, and the grass is growing! Yay!
2. Went down to look at the beach, saw a large shadow, got out fishing rod, cast, and caught a...COELACANTH! First fish to the museum!
3. The blue hydrangeas are blooming. Oh, they are so beautiful! Gotta plant the rest I have in storage!


----------



## HHoney (Jun 16, 2017)

Things that Make Me Happy 

- The various footprints from all the animals - they are all so perfect and unique

- Bushes in their various blooms - I love Holly in March, and Hydrangeas about to bloom in June, and Sweet Olive before they bloom in fall

- Star Snow - so cute!

- StreetPass villagers. It really is a cute game mechanic!

- the upstairs museum - I'm always storing bushes but one day I want to have museum exhibits!

- Visiting Other Towns, Inviting Others - I am so thankful for all the fun trips I've been, and all the people I've met. Many people are always in a hurry. I think they take this opportunity for granted but to me I treasure it.

- So many species! I love the deer now in New Leaf I can't imagine Fauna or Bam or the others not in AC


----------



## Nenya (Jun 25, 2017)

A dear friend gave me a bunny balloon! It is amazing to me the way it moves just like a real balloon would while walking around or running! It's also amusing to see it almost at the top of the trees in my perfect cherry orchard.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jun 25, 2017)

I love..
...how nice every villager is

...the music

...the clothes

...the sound of footprints on the snow

...the feeling of satisfaction when you get the villager you've always wanted

...the customization of furniture

...the characters


----------



## Nenya (Jul 5, 2017)

I love this twilight time of the day when the sky is pink and purple.


----------



## doodle (Jul 5, 2017)

My favorite aspect right now are the cute villagers! I got all my dreamies and I just love to walk around town doing mindless chores for them. I am awed by their adorable designs! And this goes for every single villager there is--I mean, not all of them are _cute_ persay, but I like that each design is unique and at least brimming with personality. I always marvel at how many villagers there are in the game too!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 5, 2017)

+ When villagers nod/wave when you leave their house
+ How some villagers will have another villager in their house with them
+ Villagers who fall asleep in their house/on benches or stumps
+ The concept of mushrooms
+ The campground in general 
+ The backstories to the Able sisters and how Pete has a crush on Pelly


----------



## Nenya (Jul 6, 2017)

Today I am really thankful for the latest update ability to move things around in rooms with the whatchamacallit. I maxed out all four museum rooms with items I have been buying for my second character (to be created at the end of summer, I hope). I'm not exactly sure what all is in there, but will be able to organize it easily. No more pushing and pulling furniture around! Yay!


----------



## Yuppu (Jul 6, 2017)

I love how sometimes a villager will just run up to you for no other reason than to give you a gift or give you a cute little nickname

I love how no matter how long you haven't played, Isabelle will always be so happy to see you

I love the splashing sound when you run in the rain


----------



## Nenya (Jul 8, 2017)

I love to see the bushes and trees and bamboo on their first day of growth...they are so small and cute!


----------



## Durk (Jul 8, 2017)

I love how tedious tasks like pulling weeds, watering flowers and running around town to deliver presents are somehow a lot of fun in this game. It's just so relaxing to just walk around and not have to worry so much for a while.


----------



## Nenya (Jul 16, 2017)

I love how the game "knows" and that it likes me! (I put this on my other thread, too, called "Do you ever wonder if the game knows?")

I started saving diplo fossil pieces a couple of weeks ago. (There are 5 of them.) I have had no success trying to buy three of them on TBT. Three days ago I dug up one piece I didn't have, yesterday I dug one up at my grandsons town, and today in my own town I dug up the fifth piece! See, it likes me!


----------



## Melody (Jul 16, 2017)

I LOVE decorating my town! I love using different flowers and building projects and getting villagers, it's just so much fun


----------



## Yuppu (Jul 16, 2017)

I love when at some point in a new town you start the day finding one of your favorite villager is moving in on their own!
(It happened to me yesterday with Fauna, I was so happy!)


----------



## Aeikurin (Jul 19, 2017)

1. If you put effort in, it comes back to you, in one way or another.
2. How beautiful the visuals are.
3. How soothing the sounds can be.
4. Lastly, how, no matter how much you play, or how many days consecutively, the game can continue to surprise you.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 19, 2017)

1.) I love how you can add your own paths, it really gives a personal touch to the town

2.) I love how the game managed to garner enough of a fanbase to create such cool websites like this one

3.) I love how you can interact with other players (like going to their towns) instead of just having a solo experience


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 19, 2017)

I love comparing my villagers' attitudes with other members with the same villagers. My villagers are very nice to me, compared to other members' experiences. Dunno why.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 19, 2017)

I like the whole diversity of the game, how much you can do to it and never actually finish playing it.!


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

I love talking to the villagers! They're so silly and they always make me smile.  I also really love how much you can with your town, there's so many amazing themes that you can accomplish and it's really inspiring to see what people come up with!


----------



## Nenya (Sep 14, 2017)

I think the Dream Suite is nothing less than a stroke of genius on the part of someone at Nintendo. I have been building my town with making a DA for it some day, and that thought has inspired me to put as much creativity and interest as I can into it. The thought of others visiting, and, hopefully, enjoying what I have created, gives me great pleasure.


----------



## Livvy (Sep 15, 2017)

I love that there's so much to do and so many different ways to personalize your town and make it unique. It's almost like a little digital art project. I like gardening, I like landscaping, I like doing interior design. I think the museum is cool and motivates you to collect stuff. I like being able to create and use custom clothing. I think it's cute we get a little ID card and have house payments, main street developing over time, it's pretty realistic. I LOVE the villagers. They are funny and interesting and it's easy to get attached to them. Swimming in the ocean is cool. The AC community is cool through DA and people you meet on forums. I think the Wii minigames are a SUPER cool future. Like a lot of the little items you can interact with. Like turn tvs and laptop/computers on and off. Getting to put different records in different types of music systems. I don't know. It all just seems really thought out. I don't know, I actually don't have a lot of complaints tbh.


----------



## spicedb (Sep 15, 2017)

One of the little things I love is when a villager asks to buy something from you, and you're given the choice to give them for free. They're shocked, thankful, then walk away singing. It always makes me feel really good afterward. Shame this only happens to uchis because I'd love to give all my villagers freebies


----------



## Allure (Sep 17, 2017)

I love how...

+The villagers interact with one another.

+Upgrades to Main St. are gradual, and take realistic time to earn them.

+Almost everything's customizable.

+No two towns are ever exactly the same.

+It is impossible to have the same map as someone else. 

+A little thing I noticed: When you load up a game without a town on it, you see a random vilager or a part of a town. I like to think that this is you looking at othr people's towns. It makes the world feel even bigger.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 17, 2017)

Allure said:


> +A little thing I noticed: When you load up a game without a town on it, you see a random vilager or a part of a town. I like to think that this is you looking at othr people's towns. It makes the world feel even bigger.



It's true! Nobody mentions this 
At first I thought that the random villager that appeared on the opening screen will be there if you create a town right after, as this seemed to be the rule in Wild World. But when I created Hangzhou, Pecan was there in the intro screen, but was not a starter nor she never moved in. So it really is truly random. It is a nice thing, I agree.


----------



## Nenya (Oct 26, 2017)

I love the mannequins! What a creative idea! When I first started playing I had more than a dozen outfits for my mayor (so many cool clothes, not to mention qr code clothes!) but now I try to limit each character to four favorite outfits. Easy to change to a new look with the mannequins!


----------



## Nenya (Nov 4, 2017)

I had to put this somewhere and didn't want to make a new thread! Bought two fortune cookies today and got two dachsunds!! The dog ornaments are the only reason I am still going for the cookies...the game likes me again! I love the dog ornaments. Have put them in almost every room of my four characters (not the dining room, food rooms, or bathrooms, lol).


----------



## Voldecourt (Nov 4, 2017)

There are so many different refurbishing options in the game! I love how creative you can be with all the options refurbishing gives you! Especially when you can customize with clothing or a pattern.


----------



## HappyTails (Nov 4, 2017)

I post a lot of rants so I'll post some things I like about this

The villagers are so cute! All of them. I like how we can save QRs with Mabel. I like how we can decorate our house the way we want. The island is great not only for getting medals to get island exclusive stuff, you can earn money easily just from getting beetles from said island. Large variety of outfits and hairstyles in this game. Your mayor doesn't' have to look the same every day. Pretty easy to obtain a lot of the items yourself. The game doesn't make it impossible to get a lot of the items. I like how the game plays in real time and it celebrates real life holidays (this is the one thing my mom found fascinating is how the game celebrates real life holidays) You don't feel pressured to complete stuff in this game.


----------



## Eudial (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm glad that the Sanrio items weren't region locked! I'm glad that we can get villagers from other people's towns instead waiting for them randomly xD


----------



## chamsae (Nov 4, 2017)

�� talking to the villagers until they tell you to leave them for a bit is one of my favourite things to do, maybe because i don't have many friends ;;
�� when you're doing something specific like watering flowers, cutting trees or going fishing and one of your animals runs to you to start a conversation about that, i love how realistic this game is in terms of picking up on those little things
�� harvey's camp site at night is one of my favourite places to go to, it's just so pretty and relaxing!! 
�� the music in the game!!! i've always seen people talking about animal crossing soundtracks but i never realised how right everyone was until i got my own copy of the game - the music is so nice and i love that the night tunes are so chilled out and soft (my favourites are 1am and 4am ^^)
�� the fact that everyone's town, appearance, everything is different/random by default is so cool! of course, there are guides on getting the face you want, or getting villagers to plot somewhere else etc, but for example the grass patterns, the native fruits, different maps and colors of buildings - it all makes this game so interesting and as someone who pays attention to small details, this makes me very happy and satisfied!
�� flowers. f l o w e r s. planting flowers, watering flowers, creating hybrids (especially at first when you have no idea that it's possible, and on your daily stroll you spot a pink rose or red-yellow pansy!!!!! so exciting!) i could spend hours just going on tours, picking up flowers, taking them with me and laying them all around my town - the urge to just completely cover the entire ground in flowers is Very Strong and Hard to Resist haha. i love flowers ��

(sorry for the black question marks, i was using emojis and apparently they dont work here  emojis are my life im sad)


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks to the WA update and villagers no longer plotting on tiles, I was able to make my first ever town with perfectly places villagers. It's 10000% satisfying seeing those three nice rows of villagers. Not only that, but because of the areas the rows are in, I see villagers all over my town and not all in one area like I have in other towns. Neatness and organization are satisfying. 

Also the rock placement in the town is -wonderful-. They aren't in the way of anything important, don't interfere with pwps I want, etc. I was so lucky with that. 

But my favorite thing are of course the villagers. I don't have any friends, so getting to talk to my villagers every day and having them miss me when I don't play for a long time makes me happy. I know it's cheesy and all, but I would be incredibly sad if I didn't have my villagers to be my friends.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 4, 2017)

i want more than 3 bridges. ugh


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 6, 2017)

I love how (speaking for myself) each cartridge is like a whole new game because the maps, starting villagers, fruits, etc. are so random, and the ways to customize each town are countless with a little imagination and effort. It's something I really just don't find in any other game I've played (although my game list is far from exhaustive). And I guess that's why I have loved this franchise for so long. Hard to believe I've been playing versions of Animal Crossing for 15 years now.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 6, 2017)

I like some of the silly new editions to New Leaf. When I first got the game, I was excited that you could buy pants for your character because it gave way more outfit customization options. I also like that the amiibo update lets you sit on rocks.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 6, 2017)

It's a great game I love playing when I'm feeling lonely. Lately I've been feeling like I've been losing people (disconnect, death, moving) and it makes me feel happy when I tell a villager not to move. It makes me feel like I'm in more control in a way.


----------



## Nenya (Nov 12, 2017)

I love the books! All the series bookcases; the strapped books; the stack of books; the pop-up book; the large bookshelf; the library wallpaper of books; and the book stands. I love them irl, too.


----------



## Nenya (Dec 15, 2017)

Out diving while it was snowing the other day, I was noticing how the snowflakes just barely touch on the top of the water and then quickly fade away (melt into the water). Gotta love it! So peaceful diving while it rains or snows...


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 15, 2017)

The music on the shark-catching tour! I was pleasantly surprised at the re-orchestration from the regular tour music lol. They didn't have to do that, but I'm glad they thought of it.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 15, 2017)

Nenya said:


> I love the books! All the series bookcases; the strapped books; the stack of books; the pop-up book; the large bookshelf; the library wallpaper of books; and the book stands. I love them irl, too.



I wish the large bookshelf could be customized to a light, raw timber, or dark brown. 
It's too dull the way it is. 
I still use it, it's just a shame.


----------



## Nenya (Jan 27, 2018)

I love that Gracie says nothing to you when you walk in her store! 'Nuff said!


----------



## HHoney (Jan 27, 2018)

Nenya said:


> I love that Gracie says nothing to you when you walk in her store! 'Nuff said!



And then the first time you talk to her after you build the Emporium:

?Oh! It?s .....you!?


----------



## ElderPlops (Jan 27, 2018)

It's been an amazing game; I honestly can't believe how long it took me to finally play it. Hands down the best Christmas present I've received in recent years!

I love all my villager's quirks and conversations with them. I love that my wife remembers my villagers and vice versa. When we talk on the phone, we tell each other things that happened both in RL and in ACNL. Like what drama or things happened in ACNL, whether or not we were able to find interesting furniture, etc. I also love that we look for items for one another. It makes the game that much more fun because we like surprising one another with gems that we find in our stores.

I also love becoming a part of this forum. I used to play online games and was a part of a forum... and I realized how much I missed just chatting with people online. It's a really nice place away from RL.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2018)

I like how relaxing the game is- I can get a coffee from Brewster's and then drink it in the Museum while watching fish. Its incredibly calming.

I also like how inspiring it is. Since i've picked it back up, I've been drawing so much. 


No matter how long I put it down, my animal friends don't hold it against me too harshly. And Isabelle is always loyally taking care of Haven in my stead.


----------



## LilyLynne (Jan 28, 2018)

I also love the game, largely because it's slow paced and relaxing. No stress.

I absolutely love qr codes (I'm obsessed)
Love how many holidays there are
Love how many different furniture items there are, you can decorate just about any way you want
The pwps were a wonderful addition this game
Being mayor is fun
The island is fun and the games
The villagers are sweet, I really enjoy how close you become to them with time. 

Been playing this since it came out (except a few short breaks), and I still love it


----------



## Whisboi (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been taking advantage of Cyrus a lot more lately, and I'm loving the way my rooms are looking! It just feels so unique compared to the way my rooms used to look. Not to mention Cyrus is a total cutie (he may be up there with my faves Booker and Brewster!)


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 28, 2018)

Whisboi said:


> I've been taking advantage of Cyrus a lot more lately, and I'm loving the way my rooms are looking! It just feels so unique compared to the way my rooms used to look.



I know what you mean!  I refurbished my regal set to royal green and swapped the regal flooring with the classic one and I love how it looks!  I've also refurbish my cabana set (rainbow), the lovely set (pink and white), blue set (light blue), and I've also refurbished some of my instruments (the grand piano to white <333 and the rock guitar to red) :3 Yeah, I love them!


----------



## ESkill (Feb 2, 2018)

I love the interactions between villagers. The cutest thing just happened today. Stitches told me he and Cally had a fight and asked me to deliver an apology present. When I gave it to Cally she said she wanted to apologize too and was happy they could mend their friendship. About a minute later I saw them talking on the bridge and they were doing the happy emote. Then they walked around whistling. It was adorable. I love that the villagers have lives and experiences outside of our character's interactions with them.


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm so glad there are persimmons in the game. For some reason seeing them makes me happy.


----------



## Sherbet (Feb 3, 2018)

i really enjoy how i can just change a pattern i used on custom furniture without having to bring it back to cyrus; the fact that i can customize furniture in general makes me so happy


----------



## Nenya (Feb 3, 2018)

This is kind of off-the-wall, but I realized today how thankful I am for the basic trash can! 
None of the other garbage cans go well in an elegant room, imo. The basic trash can is even customizable! And it's small and can be tucked behind another item, if need be.


----------



## Moon Witch (Feb 3, 2018)

i love how cyrus was doodling the love of his life:3 can?t believe i never noticed that before!


----------



## Nenya (Feb 3, 2018)

Moon Witch said:


> i love how cyrus was doodling the love of his life:3 can’t believe i never noticed that before!



Whoa, I never did, either, thanks! You might want to post this in the "things you didn't know about forever" thread. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417101-Things-you-didn-t-know-about-forever


----------



## Moon Witch (Feb 3, 2018)

Nenya said:


> Whoa, I never did, either, thanks! You might want to post this in the "things you didn't know about forever" thread. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417101-Things-you-didn-t-know-about-forever



ooh, i forgot all about that thread, thanks! i've posted it there too ^^


----------



## Nenya (Mar 8, 2018)

I love that winter is over and that it's raining, with lightning!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2018)

Nenya said:


> This is kind of off-the-wall, but I realized today how thankful I am for the basic trash can!
> None of the other garbage cans go well in an elegant room, imo. The basic trash can is even customizable! And it's small and can be tucked behind another item, if need be.



I LOVE the basic trash can. 
It fits in so well, that it looks nice, not like a trash can. 

It's the only one I'll ever use. ^_^


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm amazed with Animal Crossing every day. There's always something, even a little thing, that I've never noticed before and I always think it's the coolest thing in the world. Like, always cute little conversations with the villagers, furniture pieces that you didn't know existed, small easter eggs that you didn't know until you accidentally stumble upon them...

It's just... a really cute game. I'm so glad I decided to buy it.


----------



## StarrySkye3 (Mar 8, 2018)

BambieTheMayor said:


> I'm amazed with Animal Crossing every day. There's always something, even a little thing, that I've never noticed before and I always think it's the coolest thing in the world. Like, always cute little conversations with the villagers, furniture pieces that you didn't know existed, small easter eggs that you didn't know until you accidentally stumble upon them...
> 
> It's just... a really cute game. I'm so glad I decided to buy it.



I agree! Today I visited club LOL on a weeknight for the first time and I found out how to dance, and that he plays my town tune all techno-ey. It was fun to discover something new even after I have played for this long! It is such a fun game and there is something to do for every kind of mood I'm in.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 9, 2018)

SophieLeaf said:


> I agree! Today I visited club LOL on a weeknight for the first time and I found out how to dance, and that he plays my town tune all techno-ey. It was fun to discover something new even after I have played for this long! It is such a fun game and there is something to do for every kind of mood I'm in.



Exactly!! I just found out that there are carriable (is that a word? Lol) items like ice cream. It's so cute to watch my mayor run around with an ice cream cone in his hand!!! 

I also love how you can send letters to the villagers and they can just be rants about things that are bothering you, and you can always look forward to at least one of them sending a cute letter (and sometimes a gift!) back that can make you smile.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Mar 9, 2018)

I love having a creative outlet where I can play with colors, patterns, and floral arrangements.

It's also fun to see something brand new, even when you've been playing for years. For example, I got an item the other day from Merengue called a beacon fire, which I don't think I've seen since starting the game back in 2013.


----------



## Nenya (Mar 16, 2018)

Ok, I admit it. I just realized I like the clinking sound when you drop bags of bells on the ground.


----------



## ElderPlops (Mar 16, 2018)

Nenya said:


> Ok, I admit it. I just realized I like the clinking sound when you drop bags of bells on the ground.



Such a beautiful sound. I just sold O'Hare for 3 million bells. Clink. Clink. Clink.


----------



## Darby (Mar 17, 2018)

I love it when your normal native fruit trees get a perfect fruit, it’s almost as special as a Jacob’s ladder to me.


----------



## x0xindy (Mar 17, 2018)

I know this is the Anti rant thread, but is there an actual rant thread?? I need that in my life lol.


----------



## Nenya (Mar 17, 2018)

x0xindy said:


> I know this is the Anti rant thread, but is there an actual rant thread?? I need that in my life lol.



There is one, but I haven't seen it in a while. People seem to just start their own, like you did, lol. You could look back in previous posts...


----------



## John Wick (Mar 17, 2018)

Nenya said:


> There is one, but I haven't seen it in a while. People seem to just start their own, like you did, lol. You could look back in previous posts...



*Here* it is.


----------



## Nenya (Mar 21, 2018)

I started a new town six days ago. I'm so happy that I have a nice selection of amiibo villagers. Thanks to all who traded with me and to those who gifted me cards! I like that I can plop (plot) reset every day. I'm thankful to my sweetie boy grandson (8) who introduced me to New Leaf two years ago. It's a wonderful creative outlet...c:


----------



## hoodathotit (Mar 21, 2018)

Nenya said:


> I started a new town six days ago. I'm so happy that I have a nice selection of amiibo villagers. Thanks to all who traded with me and to those who gifted me cards! I like that I can plop (plot) reset every day. I'm thankful to my sweetie boy grandson (8) who introduced me to New Leaf two years ago. It's a wonderful creative outlet...c:



...and a little child shall lead them...


----------



## Nenya (Apr 19, 2018)

I just noticed recently, and now watch for it, that the characters give a little kind of shiver when they pay off a loan and are saying "Yay, I paid off my house loan!"


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 20, 2018)

I love having random dreams in the dream suite and finding really beautifully decorated towns.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 20, 2018)

I like the sound effect when you push a villager into a pitfall.


----------



## Giddy (Apr 20, 2018)

I just like that I can have breaks from the game from time to time. Been hard getting back into playing it everyday for me for a while, I'm just I can go back and things will be fine.


----------



## Kalle (Apr 20, 2018)

I generally only have positive things to say and love the game for what it provides: short, but entertaining daily play, which extends its long-term use.

I suggest reading _Alone Together_ by Sherry Turkle. Players can have a better idea of how important features currently available are and how we all generally expect too much from technology. It's helped in my research on writing a paper on how AC can mitigate anxiety and stress through routine establishment.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 20, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> I like the sound effect when you push a villager into a pitfall.





I like the visual effect when you push a villager into a pitfall(especially if it's a villager I don't like very much....)


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 21, 2018)

I just love how wholesome this game is, always manages to put a smile on my face no matter what (maybe besides bad plot placements). 
The little details are so cute and is what makes the game so worthwhile.


----------



## Nenya (May 8, 2018)

Yes, speaking of the little details, have you ever noticed how when a player opens a closet door, they kind of lean in and put one foot back for balance? Soo cute!


----------



## ravenblue (May 8, 2018)

The squishy sound of fruits and chopped trees falling onto the ground when it's raining.


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2018)

I know this is a weird thing for me to say, but I was so happy that I lost my old town data because Hyrule is better then my old lost town Harmony. I was super sad when I lost the town but I said "I guess I might try to start my town all over again" and guess what I did a lot of things in one day, I got Gracie's store on the 3rd day after I started my town Hyrule. Things went by so much faster then in my old town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 216229
> I like the visual effect when you push a villager into a pitfall(especially if it's a villager I don't like very much....)



I love to push my villagers I hate in the holes, its so funny! xD


----------



## Nenya (May 20, 2018)

I like the streetpass feature, which I just started using after two years of play. I never even thought of streetpassing between my own two towns until I read it in a thread by Ably.Saucy recently. Now I know I will be taking my DS's more places, like the Denver Science Museum next week, for instance.


----------



## USN Peter (May 20, 2018)

I like the fact that villagers occasionally break the 4th wall.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2018)

I love the sheer amount of furniture available. They probably could have had half as much and the game still would have been good. It allows for so much variety between different houses.

- - - Post Merge - - -



USNPete said:


> I like the fact that villagers occasionally break the 4th wall.
> 
> View attachment 217001



I remember Nate complaining about the next "Animal Intersection" not coming out sooner. That made me laugh.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 21, 2018)

How everything is personalised. There is no one way to play. Also, every town is different and house and even villagers are different to each other


----------



## Vulpixy (May 21, 2018)

I really enjoy the dream suite. It's a lot of fun being able to visit other people's towns at-will and not have to worry about what happens. I've used a few towns before to help me figure out flower combinations as well as ideas for points of interest.


----------



## Nenya (Jul 14, 2018)

I love the ability to time travel, though I don't do it much, because...too nervous about villagers moving out. But I am currently resetting the DA of Elenrast from 2 am to 4 am on the last day of August, so being able to pick the exact day and time is wonderful, imo.


----------



## neoratz (Jul 14, 2018)

i love that you can do little things like feed birds and blow bubbles! all the tiny details are so delightful


----------



## Keystone (Jul 14, 2018)

I didn?t know dragonflies can land on rocks, that is amazing. I have recently been getting into dream towns and of course these forums, it makes the ac:nl experience much different playing with others


----------



## suiriri (Jul 16, 2018)

I love that the game is so relaxing and calming!
I find myself always coming back to it when real life is hectic, or when my mental health is suffering.

It's almost like therapy in some ways.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 16, 2018)

I saw a rainbow in the sky quite recently and when I talked to Rudy, he said that Boots mentioned the rainbow to him.  I took a few pictures with Rudy and the rainbow too since it was generally such a cheerful moment.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 16, 2018)

Love the vast amount of customization available and how well the multiplayer works.


----------



## Berrymia (Jul 16, 2018)

First of all, I love it's a game for everyone: girls, boys, women, men, old, young, gamers and non-gamers.

It's a game I can skip for, let's say a few months, then i get back to it and I'm addicted again. I't what I love Nintendo for in a nutshell: cute, colorful, bubbly, innocent.

It's heart-warming to see how many ppl in hard times find peace playing ACNL. It helped me during hard times as well where I faced anxiety and depression. it calmes me down and just like other Ninty games, it makes me happy. I'm hoping soooooooo much for AC: switch, Nintendo plssss!


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jul 16, 2018)

I love when my villagers ask me to play hide-and-seek with them! :3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2018)

The fact that people regardless of their age and interests find a way to enjoy playing ACNL. Because of this, there are many different types of people we can meet within the community.

I reeeeeally like the amiibo camera function. I didn't need it but boy, was it fun picturing them out in the real world! 
Yes, the picture quality is horrible thanks to the 3ds but I honestly don't care.


----------



## ccee633 (Jul 16, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> The fact that people regardless of their age and interests find a way to enjoy playing ACNL. Because of this, there are many different types of people we can meet within the community.
> 
> I reeeeeally like the amiibo camera function. I didn't need it but boy, was it fun picturing them out in the real world!
> Yes, the picture quality is horrible thanks to the 3ds but I honestly don't care.



I love the amiibo camera too! I use it to get references of the characters for doing some art.


----------



## Chipl95 (Jul 17, 2018)

I love how you can have a female character wear pants or shorts instead of a skirt. And I love being able to change the shoes, which I longed for in Wild World when I was a kid.


----------



## mimituesday (Jul 18, 2018)

i love when my villagers talk to each other or hang out


----------



## Nenya (Apr 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Vikaela (Apr 1, 2019)

I like how computer-generated animals can make me feel more loved than real people


----------



## Mayor Flea (Apr 1, 2019)

Whisboi said:


> I've been taking advantage of Cyrus a lot more lately, and I'm loving the way my rooms are looking! It just feels so unique compared to the way my rooms used to look. Not to mention Cyrus is a total cutie (he may be up there with my faves Booker and Brewster!)



I am enjoying the look of my new citrus themed room! I took several fruit furniture items to Cyrus, also several Kiddie furniture pieces were remodeled with "fruit colors." What fun! Finally, I added all my birthday collected items. Very cool.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 1, 2019)

I love how customizable this game is! I can change paths whenever I want, and change the whole feel of the town. Decisions don't always have to be 100%. I can try something, and change back if I don't like it. That's why ACNL is amazing, to me.


----------



## AndrewCrossing (Apr 7, 2019)

?I like the rant thread, have read it, been amused by it, been annoyed by most of the same things, and contributed to it, but I thought it would benefit me, and maybe others, to make this anti-rant thread. 

What things make you feel glad you play, amuse you, astonish you, etc? Anything...for instance.

+I saw a dragonfly land on a rock a couple of days ago! Never saw that before!

+I'm grateful that I can change almost anything in my town that I feel like changing. Like I have changed my paths three times (I know, tedious, but I am able to do it).

+I have been more fully exploring the QR codes and I'm astonished and delighted that there are so many talented and generous people who share their creations. (i.e. path codes especially right now, since that is what I am currently working on.) 

Anyone??

Lol this thread is creative <3


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm really liking the spring season in New Leaf, trees are all pink and petals fly around. It's so calming and definitely makes it feel like summer is approaching.


----------



## intestines (Apr 7, 2019)

I love how you can make anything and everything unique to you. For example when designing a town you can design it however you want due to all the options the game gives you


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 7, 2019)

I like how I can play at my own pace. If I need something new, I can always time travel. If I want to slow down and just relax a bit, i'll spend the day landscaping and interacting with villagers.


----------



## Sweetstar (Apr 7, 2019)

I love how you can make your house look like whatever you like since there's a lot of furniture (and the welcome amiibo update) but I think interior design is more flexible in HHD


----------



## joey ^_^ (Apr 7, 2019)

I love how this game brought me closer to one of my friends because she lent me her ds and let me play in her town for months last year and that was just so incredibly kind of her? I fell in love with the game and eventually bought my own ds and a copy of acnl so now we can play together! It's been really great bonding over her town and villagers that we both took care of and how much we love Carmen and Lucky and i feel really blessed to have her as a friend because now ac is so dear to me and so is she!!

I also really love
-the way the music sounds so calming and gentle when it's raining
-watching the northern lights
-the sound of waves at the beach 
-how the animals wave goodbye when you leave their house
-how animals randomly visit your house just because they were walking past and thought they'd pop in
-waking up gulliver and listening to his mumbling 
-the feeling of helping villagers with simple things like getting them fruit and then hearing the little tune after
-working at the roost!!
-drinking coffee every day and getting to pick how much sugar or what beans to get and reading the descriptions
-listening to villagers talking to each other
-watching the snow fall
-villagers falling asleep while sitting on benches
-walking along the beach at night and finding a villager walking around too
-Saturday night k.k. slider acoustic concerts
-fireflies!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah right after i posted i thought of more things i loved about the game like
-slowly becoming friends with sable
-the happiness of growing the hybrid flower you wanted
-the time at the start of the game where isabelle asked you to get her a seashell from the beach and she said she'd display it in her room
-harvey giving you beans to feed the birds with

There's so much to love about this game? Thank you so much for making a thread about it and reminding me why i like playing so much!!


----------



## maralacesphye (Apr 7, 2019)

I caught Zucker sitting on a tree stump earlier, very shortly after having seen people mention villagers being able to do so!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 7, 2019)

I am grateful for this game because it is my stress relief.  I feel calm and relaxed when I'm playing.  I don't need to rush, I don't need to worry, I can just take my time and do everything in the game at my own pace, which is extremely freeing.  I don't get that feeling from many things.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 14, 2019)

I love the little conversations the villagers have!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 14, 2019)

Here are some things I love about ACNL!
-Fruit baskets!! (in comparison to when your inventory quickly became occupied by 15 single fruits in the other games...)
-The Northern Lights
-The little details, like how frogs don't use umbrellas in the rain
-The island and how Kapp'n sings on the trip there
-Balloons and pinwheels (trying to get some for myself right now!)
-Customizing furniture!
-Conversations between villagers
-Hide and seek
-Some of the PWPs just make me so happy to build (like the windmill and the tulip topiary)
-Badges
-Scorpion/tarantula hunting on summer nights (this one is love-hate lol)
-How exciting it is when the seasons change


----------



## salty- (Apr 14, 2019)

I love how this game has helped me with my depression, it gives me something to look forward to doing the next day. It helped me when I first started playing it and then stopped, but I've gotten back into it and It just makes me really happy. It's giving me a reason to be excited for tomorrow because I know I can find more ways to make my town how I want it.
I love discovering new things and the community behind this game, it makes me happy and I'm thankful for everyone playing and everyone on this forum especially those whohave helped me build my character's town.
I'm also able to play this game with my best friend, something me and her have been wanting to do for years but unable to do because she has an xbox and I have a ps4.


----------



## duckyducky (Apr 15, 2019)

I love the thunderstorms/ any kind of rain in game. Also villagers walking around with their umbrellas are too cute. :")


----------



## Nenya (Oct 23, 2019)

bump


----------



## Laconic (Oct 23, 2019)

So we just post anything that made us happy in game? 
I recently started a new town and got the layout I wanted, with a good amount of rocks in all the right places, and my native is apples--which I wanted !! Even started with some of my favorites. 

I also love celebrating the villagers' birthdays, it doesn't last long (not much to do), but it's so adorable to pop in and see them dancing.


----------



## milktea (Oct 24, 2019)

As much as I’d like to get dreamies and all i also like the experience of being surprised by a new character moving in! Even the ones i thought I didn’t like grew on me over time. The letters and conversations are just so sweet ;-; so i try not to be too controlling with my town to maintain that experience!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 24, 2019)

Getting a favorite villager in my town is just the best, but I also like random villagers too, as they can grow on me over time. ^^

Some other things would be getting a special letter in the mail from mom or villagers, watering flowers and getting a surprise new hybrid flower, doing favors for villagers, and then getting a villager's picture one day proving that you are just literally best friends with them now.


----------



## Nenya (Nov 19, 2019)

I like to read these positive reports. Please keep them coming, folks!


----------



## milktea (Nov 19, 2019)

one amazing thing about acnl: they introduced the smug villager type 

idk why theyre called smug as they are more hopeless romantic almost lolol. i get letters from this villager type about how they remember my mayor when listening to a song, or when they feel lonely. ughhh my heart!! everything is just so wholesome

anyway, marshall if youre out there im sorry i let you move out ill get you back sweetie ;_;


----------



## Darby (Nov 19, 2019)

So I recently visited Cyrano and caught him hovering above the zen cushion, he was just floating there in mid air all zen like.


----------



## MayorEiffel (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm appreciating the sanrio sets! I love cute icons and i love little twin stars and My Melody so that was the perfect thing for me! I did always feel there just wasn't enough for my pastel house and now there is.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 25, 2019)

I would say the best thing about New Leaf is the fact that they introduced the swimming feature into the franchise, although it may still need a bit of development (like being able to swim faster etc.). Otherwise I like the bunch of new items the game offered, like the Sloppy series for example, which became my favorite series. Also Smug and Uchi villagers, they are amusing and brought some fresh wind into the villager personalities.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 25, 2019)

I miss my town.

I really loved the Beautiful Town Ordinance.
What an awesome feature. A real time saver, as watering that many flowers every day really was time consuming.

The introduction of PWP's was also awesome.

Re-Tail's refurbishing was also a nice addition.

I hope these things carry over to New Horizons.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 25, 2019)

How much storage space they give you!
Even then, since there is so much to do and collect, I kind of want more almost!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 25, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> How much storage space they give you!
> Even then, since there is so much to do and collect, I kind of want more almost!



Me too!
I like to keep spares of absolutely everything!
Candy, fireworks, food.

EVERYTHING! ^_^


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 25, 2019)

I love seeing the snails crawl around on the bushes


----------



## Nenya (Feb 13, 2020)

bump


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm finally reaching my dreams of creating a forest town. In the process, I've been able to see just how beautiful NL is. It's stunning now that I'm sitting back and thinking about it!


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

for all the years that i played new leaf, i never saw a single flaw in it; i played from north america’s release date up until december 2017 and while i’ve long since sold my copies of new leaf, i still miss playing sometimes despite there not being much to do anymore


----------



## Shawna (Feb 13, 2020)

Yesterday, I was nervous for my dentist appointment and I got an unexpected/out-of-the-blue letter from Astrid -- when I played yesterday morning before my appointment.  It helped me feel better. :,)

Sometimes, the villagers just know when you are stressed, sad, nervous, feeling under the weather, etc. :,)

Heck, she hasn't even been in my town for very long.  She moved in on the 26th of last month.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Feb 13, 2020)

QR codes are a divine blessing in New Leaf. I remember, in Wild World, having to look up patterns I liked online where the designers were kind enough to include had grids lines on them and then trying my best to replicate that design in The Able Sisters' tailor shop. It took freaking hours to complete and sometimes it didn't even come out the same. When New Leaf released, I was glad for the feature. All I have to do now is scan a QR pattern (4 if they're clothing pieces) and I can receive an exact copy. Sure it's still a bit time consuming, but it's way better than the former way of obtaining a design. Maybe one day we'll be able to just click on a design we like and instantly download it to our files.

One of the best inclusions in New Leaf are the island tours, Desert Island Escape and Puzzle League mini-games. I enjoyed playing them a lot and found myself enjoying them more than talking to villagers.

I'm glad there was an option to trade DLC items and rare villagers in New Leaf via online connection, otherwise, I couldn't see myslef scouring the Internet to buy amiibo cards from scalpers. Heck even the fan made one can get pretty expensive. No thanks.

Isabelle, Leif and a few other NPCs, like Nat, are enjoyable characters. I love Isabelle's quirky pep, Leif's design and Nat's dialogue.

I like the diving feature, though I wish more can be done with it.

I really like all the new fruits added to New Leaf. It was a wonderful surprise, when I played NL for the first time. I couldn't wait to have the complete fruit set.


----------



## Nenya (Feb 26, 2020)

bumping!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 26, 2020)

I was finally able to see my current town in Spring. I started it in January of this year, so I've been waiting a bit to get some green.

It's so exciting to be able to play when it's so beautiful! My forest is better than I thought- and once it rains or storms, my dream address is going to look awesome. 

NL always proves how pretty it is.


----------



## tinysaiph (Feb 28, 2020)

I really love seeing the little footprints over dirt, sand and snow terrains. Molly's little webbed feet, tiny little paws, and all that, and I love that the chimney smoke puffs out in smoke. 

I also *love* when villagers just stop to watch a bug fly by. It's just a small detail that's so cute-


----------



## Shawna (Feb 28, 2020)

Getting surprise visits by Rooney leaves me glowing for the rest of the day. :,)


----------



## Rosewater (Feb 29, 2020)

Seeing an orchid mantis on a jacobs ladder is really pretty and aesthetically pleasing that it's almost celestial.


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

i love when there’s a rainbow in the sky - it’s not something i get to see very often but when i do, it always makes me happy c:


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 29, 2020)

I love how nintendo managed to evolve the game in a way that gave us more control/responsibility/power to customise the town (by making us mayor) but never made it something _stressful_... many games when they try and introduce new levels of control can end up being just another burden, or they lose the "free" feeling we had before... but Nintendo didn't seem to have this problem at all and it is honestly really impressive!


----------



## Tempest (Feb 29, 2020)

Barnabus_i_am said:


> I just love how our villagers will sit on benches and we can sit with them, it's very fun!



YES I LOVE IT AHHHHHHH


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 2, 2020)

I love when it rains while the sky is clear and blue and then a rainbow appears! It's nostalgic and reminds me of little childhood wonders.


----------



## RedPanda (Mar 2, 2020)

In the very beginning, I used to get annoyed by the jock characters (I have Rowan the tiger) because I always feel guilty when Rowan tells me to jog around town since in reality I'm playing a video game on my butt, haha. But I have been playing this game a long time and now Rowan is one of my favorites. He's such a sweetheart, and his cheerful positive attitude has won me over. Now I know when he's urging me to build my muscles, it's his way of saying he's my (character's) friend and he wants what is best. So I guess what I'm saying is I love that this game allows you to grow in your relationship with the villagers as you get to know them better.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 4, 2020)

As an astronomy enthusiast, I love that the game follows the moon phases (e.g. since the moon is currently at its first quarter, it is also at its first quarter in the game). :,)


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 4, 2020)

Shawna said:


> As an astronomy enthusiast, I love that the game follows the moon phases (e.g. since the moon is currently at its first quarter, it is also at its first quarter in the game). :,)



Wait...really? Well, I'm going to have to go see it tonight. I follow the moon phases IRL and I've never noticed this in-game.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 28, 2020)

I love seeing my blue hydrangeas bloom in the summer! They look beautiful with my blue flowers planted around town.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 28, 2020)

I was walking around town after a week's break from playing. I cleaned everything up and idled a while. It was so peaceful.

NL holds up to the simplicity of Animal Crossing.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 14, 2021)

New Leaf as a whole is relaxing. The visuals, the music, the atmosphere. Every time I load the game and set foot outside my house, there is a feeling of serenity. I'll admit finding a villager has moved  or  finding a villager has placed a house in an unwanted location can be annoying but it doesn't ruin too much.


Mainstreet was a bit 2-dimentional, but for what it's worth, it was pretty cool for what it was.
Meeting past villagers on main street was also kind of neat.
The custom exhibits in the museum was a cool feature.
DJ K.K. was the coolest thing since sliced bread.
Isabelle was more useful and less annoying.
The campsite added in Welcome Amiibo may seem useless without Amiibos, but it was still a new area to visit with its own music and campfire you could dance at or sit down at. Plus, Franklin had some good kitchen furniture to buy.
Tortimer island was great. You could go somewhere where it was summer. Collect beetles and sharks, and even steal some flowers from solo minigames.
When starting off the game and looking for bells, Re-tail was awesome because you could sell duplicate fossils to your villagers for up to 9,000 bells a piece.

Now with New Horizons out, one thing that is definitely different is there is less worry/stress in New Leaf. There's no need to worry about

Where you want your museum or shops
How you want your plaza or entrance to look
Where you want your villagers houses or how you want their yards to look.
Where your cliffs should be. How your river should be
Where your inclines and bridges should go
How to tie your town together with pathing
There was no stress over whether or not any of your tools were near the end (aside from the axe)
The game doesn't autosave. So you are free to make mistakes


Some other things that New Horizons makes you miss

Rooms in New Leaf are 8x8
You could write a bunch of letters and mail them all at once at the post office
Storage is accessible from other towns
ABD is accessible from other towns
No cutscene when joining another town. Means other players aren't stuck waiting for you to finish watching it.
Villagers would ask you to visit them or they visit you. They might even ask you to find them something. Some villagers had better houses than they do now.
Plenty of more choices of furniture. Fun furniture too like the Sci-Fi sets.
The fishing competition was more fun. Rather than endlessly catch fish for 3 minutes and repeat, you would try to catch a specific fish, and you would compete with your villagers over who could get the largest. And there has been plenty of time where my villagers put up a good fight and beat me in the end.
Summer Solstice and Winter Solstice is acknowledged in funny exaggerated way.
Good luck days where money rocks wound double the amount of money you get.
Being able to search for Dreams by town name


----------



## CasualWheezer (Jan 15, 2021)

There are many things that I love about New Leaf. The soundtrack is great and perhaps has the best music in the entire series. I also love how villagers just show up unannounced to come visit you at you house. Although I only have one house at the Happy Home Showcases it's still a pretty cool feature nonetheless, especially for people who used Streetpass and have a lot of houses there. Being able to customize furniture with Cyrus was also definitely a nice feature. I could go on and on but those are the ones that I can think of on the top of my head.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 19, 2021)

For me, it's the overall atmosphere that is so great about New Leaf. From the beautiful music to the nice art style, it's just great. I also think that it has a lot of content to it and always gives you new goals to achieve. Obviously, the game has its flaws, but for me, the game has the best balance between the different ways you can play Animal Crossing. Especially coming from Wild World/City Folk, the game felt massive. Just the fact alone that you could plant bushes and place fountains or benches outside, made the game so much more customisable.


----------



## Juliet7466 (Jan 27, 2021)

I love Tortimer Island. It was such a fun thing to do with friends when you were bored. I also loved all the extra fruit we had, like bananas, lychees, mangos etc.


----------



## Nenya (Aug 1, 2021)

I recently realized how much I like the music in New Leaf, too. I haven't played since New Horizons but my husband still does and hearing the lovely hourly music makes me smile.


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 1, 2021)

Bananas. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

i love the idea of ordinances. for instance, the beautiful town ordinance. sometimes not all of us have the time or energy to play everyday, so ive always been fond of the fact that the hybrids i spent so long to breed don’t wilt. it’s always been a nice touch. ive never used any of the others ordinances, but they’re quite unique as well and i think they’re a perfect addition to the game in and of itself.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 7, 2021)

It's all been said before but having opened it up again today now that I have gotten some time again, I remembered once more why I prefer new leaf to new horizons:

-The relaxed atmosphere: I don't need to spend my time worrying about the aesthetic, theming, and executions of the design of my town.
-I love being able to visit villager homes and them mine, its a super cute mechanic and is always perfect if you want to steal some of their furniture,
-That hourly music is just lovely and probably my favorite soundtrack out of every animal crossing I have played.
-I actually really like the fact that villagers can come and go, it feels realistic and adds a bit of adventure to the game. I love getting new villagers.
-I love that the amiibo process of moving someone in and/or out is so much quicker than in New Horizons.
-I love the large cast of NPC's, each have their own unique personality and a function that adds life to the game.
-The Happy Home Showcase was a really cool feature back when I could streetpass other people playing the game.
-The flowers not growing like crazy as they do in New Horizons is nice, I also just think they look really cute in New Leaf.
-Tortimers island is such a great way to spend time with friends not to mention the mermaid set.
-Furniture and clothing are pretty great in this game.
-Nothing is too easy or too hard to obtain, I can feel relaxed whilst working towards something (eg: unlocking the final nooks upgrade).


----------



## your local goomy (Aug 14, 2021)

I miss the little animations your character would do in certain weather. Like, if you were to wear long clothes during the summer months, upon leaving their house when you start up the game, they'd sweat and fan themselves. On the opposite, when wearing short clothes in the winter, or when you come out from diving in winter/at night, your character would shiver. Just one of the cute things that makes the game charming and one of my favorites.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 6, 2021)

Every time I see the graphics I'm reminded of how cute this game was


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 17, 2021)

-I just love the villagers in this game. There are so many interactions you can have with them, their personalities make them a bit different from each other, the drama, and they can be mean from time to time which was hilarious.
-It feels a lot more charming just walking around doing things. The music, graphics, and even SFX sit well with me.
-I liked how you got emotions. I may have found going to Club LOL a bit annoying and useless back in the days, but looking back it was neat.
-HH Showcase was awesome. Made road trips more exciting since there was that random chance you'd get someone's home.
-NPCs don't feel like dead robots. They have real personalities and I found each individual quite charming.
-Limited flowers you can breed each day was nice. Makes it less crazy.
-I actually enjoy not being able to terraform looking back. It adds a sense of challenge to the game not being able to move buildings wherever and having to work with what you have.
-I loved the furniture sets.
-The game feels like a great mixture of old and new while still feeling that sense of nostalgia and that is exactly my cup of tea. Love the game for that.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker (Aug 21, 2022)

I've already considered this to be the apex of the series, and for a multitude of reasons. Let's elaborate on those reasons:

Being the Mayor — a nice change of pace from the standard Villager your character was before.
Little details, such as your character's running animation changing to a more feminine one when wearing "female" clothing. You better believe I had loads of fun having my little guy in skirts and dresses, while my second PC was more of a tomboy. There's quite a lot of these charming little instances sprinkled throughout _New Leaf_ (such as villagers reacting to some of the reactions taught by Shrunk), and I love games that do this.
Next to the original game, _NL_ had the (2nd) best soundtrack. And despite only playing it for more than a year, it eerily makes me feel very nostalgic, almost as a sort of homage from some of the music I grew up listening to.
Before _New Horizons_, _New Leaf_'s Villagers were often one of more the criticized aspects of the game because of how noticeably "nicer" they were, or some other dumb nonsense. You play as a MAYOR; of course they're going to be more receptive towards you. "Personality" isn't just about how mean or nice a character is, and honestly, Peppies and Jocks were much better off with this kinder approach.
All three Able Sisters reunited, working with each other. That's a great thing to witness, especially if you're familiar with the backstory of these characters.
Unlike most other games in the series, there's nothing about _NL_ that annoys to me the point of frustration, other than hailing to certain archaic design choices from the previous games. That's a huge reason why it has such a long-lasting impression on me. I played the first three games before jumping into this one, and doing so allowed me to appreciate it more than I probably would have had if it  was my first main _AC_ game. I've been wanting to play this since it was brand new, and while it does sting to finally play the game long after its heyday, I'm still glad that I was able to play it in the first place.


----------



## Nenya (Aug 22, 2022)

I love being able to scan Monster Hunter Felyne into the game. He has quite the personality!


----------



## Franny (Aug 23, 2022)

i miss this game! the music is so so fun to listen to, and i love island tours. awe, i wanna get another 3ds now.


----------



## xmenfan2001 (Aug 29, 2022)

im sure someone's said this already earlier in the thread, but being able to prevent your villagers from moving out in a non-convoluted way is incredible. i've started wild world recently, and ive had to PLEAD with tangy and send her a letter with gifts TWICE now, because they seem to want to move out at the drop of a hat and that's the only way to keep them in your town!! 
also, the "save and continue" feature is something im finding myself missing HEAVILY in the other games i play (nh and ww) - its so convenient for when im not done making adjustments to my town, but want to make sure i dont lose anything without having to exit all the way to the meny


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Aug 30, 2022)

I don't have much to say despite NL being my second-favorite AC game, but I absolutely adore the Animalese in this game. It just sounds the best and I love hearing my villagers speak, especially the crankies. Cranky is my favorite AC personality, and one of the reasons is because of their Animalese! <3

The Animalese in NH is fine and fits into the game more (NH seems a lot more 'quiet' compared to other AC games, which seem to have more 'loud' and 'jarring' sounds), but NL Animalese reigns supreme. 

Another thing I love about NL is the fortune cookie items, every time I get a Zelda-themed item (epsecially if it's something I wanted or didn't have yet) I'd get so fricking excited. NH did something similar but only brought Mario items, which is still cool BUT WHERE'S THE ZELDA?!


----------

